
Quantifying dynamics of SARS-CoV-2 through instantaneous digital contact tracing - DyslexicAtheist
https://github.com/BDI-pathogens/covid-19_instant_tracing
======
DyslexicAtheist
paper: [https://github.com/BDI-
pathogens/covid-19_instant_tracing/bl...](https://github.com/BDI-
pathogens/covid-19_instant_tracing/blob/master/Manuscript%20-%20Modelling%20instantaneous%20digital%20contact%20tracing.pdf)

